# Case mod website



## Chainer (Dec 10, 2008)

There was a website i found a long time ago (found it via this website) that did custom cast mods. I was wondering if you guys could list them off or something. I remember they made a corvette style case, with a front bezel that matched the hood.

Thanks!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

probably www.mnpctech.com they do alot of stuff like that.


----------



## Chainer (Dec 10, 2008)

I bow to you my friend. thanks!


----------

